# IT admin - what are the most common server/client problems?



## Stealth3si

I know 95/98/2000/XP, but what are the most common Windows Server 2000/2003/XP network environment problems and how do you usually troubleshoot/resolve them? List as much as what you personally know please. :smile:


----------



## ebackhus

"What is my logon/password?"

Probably the most common IT question EVAR.


----------



## Stealth3si

ebackhus said:


> "What is my logon/password?"
> 
> Probably the most common IT question EVAR.


And consequently usually you'd log on the admin account and reset their password? or delete that account and replicate the account with a diff pw?


----------



## Cellus

Usually people forget their passwords (sometimes even their usernames), in which case you would reset their password with a temporary one and require them to set a new password when they next log in.

Of course it is important in these circumstances to follow correct procedure and ask any security challenges which are required to verify the person you are speaking to is infact the user in question. That of course depends on the office, as a combination of CallerID and recognizing Bob's voice over the phone is usually enough. However if the IT support is not in-house and/or you do not recognize the person, verifying their identity is important. The last thing you want to do is reset someone's password only to find out you sort kinda did it for an unauthorized person - oops!


----------

